# Towbar spec



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi I have just gone through the trials of weight checking for a scooter rack which I have now ordered to be put on an existing PWS towbar but have just had a nasty thought. How do I know or find out if the towbar construction is suitable for the downward force of the 140kg rather than the pulling force previously used ?? :? 

Cheers
Terry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

PWS towbars are manufactured to carry heavy weights unlike standard Witter types that only support around 85kgs. I have spoken to PWS previously on this subject and found them helpful. The only people that can answer your question are PWS themselves.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

From recollection its Dave at PWS on 01202 746851 you need to speak to. I wouldn't bother emailing them.


----------

